# Do my dogs need different nutrition in the winter.



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

Maybe I ough to talk to my vet, but thought I would ask here first. I have 2 GSPs, 1 8 year old and a 3 year old. Both Female.

The eat there stool in the winter, but only when its frozen. They wont turn around to munch on a fresh one.

This has been an issue since I first got molly 5 years ago, and then the pup started doing it after watching Molly.

Hope fully I can answer a few questions before they are asked.

Food (I dont know the brand I think purina, fed the same stuff the last 3 years, its high performance stuff from our local creamery, they have shiny not greasy coats, dont shed much, and have good bowl movements about 2 times a day)
I also recently won a bag of high pro science diet recently and have been mixing it in to use it up. It hasnt changed anything.

Location - They are in a semi-heated kennel in my garage with access to a 13x6 kennel outdoors. They get 1.5 cups of food each in the am, and then again at night. (They come inside when the temps go sub zero)

Location 2 - Large pet kennel inside my house (once they come inside they dont go back to the garage till march) They get 2 cups of food per day total. Get let out twice before work and 3 times after work before bed.

I can control it better when they are house bound cause I stand outside with them when they go out and command them to stop, when the pick up a frozen turd. I dont have this luxury when they can go in and out on their own.

Again its only frozen stuff they want to munch on.

One more thing to add, in the summer, if I`m pulling carrots from the garden the dogs try to eat them if I dont keep the carrots close to me. I assumed they maybe have the same texture as a frozen turd??? I am not going to compare lol.

Am I dealing with a diet issue or chewing issue?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Hopefully someone can help you out more than I but...I did read somewhere that if dogs do this they may be lacking a certain mineral or something?? I also like to make sure that my dog's food contains a high fat content. My old vet told me that was more important than high protein content, especially for working dogs and or cold climates.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

verg said:


> Hopefully someone can help you out more than I but...I did read somewhere that if dogs do this they may be lacking a certain mineral or something?? I also like to make sure that my dog's food contains a high fat content. My old vet told me that was more important than high protein content, especially for working dogs and or cold climates.


Their high performance food is both high in protien and fat.

I have heard the "lacking nutrience/mineral" thing before, but wondering why only in the winter?

Somedays I wish my dogs could talk, so they could tell me. Maybe they are missing the nutrition/minerals all the time, but just prefer hard turds and not soft ones. lol


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

not sure what to tell ya...maybe the food you use isn't digesing well and maybe they only eat it in winter because of the cold ect that now they need all the nutrients they can get?? Some foods just don't sit well with dogs just as certain foods with us. Maybe try a different brand and see if it makes a difference?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> I have heard the "lacking nutrience/mineral" thing before, but wondering why only in the winter?


There not eating them in the summer because there not frozen. Easyiest sollution keep the yard and the kennels clean don't give them the chance to SH*T eaters, next option is to try an additive to there food, sometimes it helps and sometimes it doesn't varys from dog to dog but worth trying.

http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Medicin ... orbid.html


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

Well they are indoors now. So I have been able to monitor them while outside. (They are loving the luxury livin)

I'll be keeping the yard picked up and keepin a close eye.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

all my female GSPs do it none of the males do, I have no idea why.

Just a guess and probably not but Maybe instinctively keep the den clean for pups

I've never had any success stopping them and I've tried


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

my male brit eats his own to, drives me nuts...I've tried everything, including e-collar. Now my only issue is if he wants to eat it, then eat it all so I don't have to clean it up.


----------



## mymanimal (Feb 1, 2009)

You can buy a product from your local vet that you add to their food that makes their stool taste bad to the point they won't eat it. It doesn't bother them on their food however? If you are only having a problem in the winter it won't be too expensive either. Good luck! BTW....PM me if your dogs are losing weight or look thin. There may be a bigger problem.


----------



## nowblogstarted (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello,everybody.I am a newer here.I like to make friends.If u are the people that like to make friends too,just contact me.Haha.

Buy Diablo 3 Gold | diablo 3 power leveling | Diablo III Power Leveling


----------

